# hes being so mean!!!



## jimnfran (May 31, 2011)

quick background:
*Tucker-female, 1 year old. /came from pet store last october. tolerant personality but somewhat moody. got her a mate in march.*Louie. he Came from a breeder. Friendly. fun. sang whistled all the time. Tuckers personality improved, but severe seperation anxiety from Louie.
Louie and Tucker lived in happy bliss until august. Louie gone. tucker completely heartbroken. back to her grouchy self.
*Echo-female. purchased her at the petstore while searching for a male for tucker. pathetic bird. small. scared. drew blood on 3 different people. no step up. took a week to get her to perch, now shes luvable, sweet, but still working on consistent trust. tucker takes on instant mother hen personality and echo follows her every move. best friends.
*Joey-pet store calls say they have a male. go get him for tucker.
tucker tries and tries but shes just too big for poor baby joey.
*Max- max is the issue.
mad max
murderous max
manly max
maximus max
We got max for tucker. A mature male, 2 yrs old. got him at an Aviary. he started out great. but now hes picking on the babies. We've had him about a month. they can all eat more or less together and hang around together, but he will hunt them down if they are on the cage or in the cage. its to the point now where joey and echo are terrified of him and she will suicide jump from the top, practically knock herself out on the table to run away from him, and Joey will do the same only not so dramatically. sometimes he sticks up for himself.
what is the deal and how can i show max that this is not acceptable? we still havent bonded with him, we are working on trust still so i dont want to freak him out with discipline, nor do i even know how to discipline. 
any advice?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The best approach is simply to keep Max separated from the other birds. His cage can be in the same room for companionship, but don't give him the opportunity to attack the others.

Try using hormone reduction techniques on him too. Males are usually less aggressive when their hormones aren't raging, and right now it sounds like he's VERY territorial. If he settles down he can be with the other birds again.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree , If he is hurting the babies he needs to be separated .


----------



## jimnfran (May 31, 2011)

yeah, hes actually taking them by the neck and flinging them. they have learned to run when they see him coming. hes the new bird, and hes been fine until last week. 
Hormone reduction techniques?? Do tell. we are new to the bird thing, and ive read a good bit, but not sure i know much about hormone technique. and dont forget, we are still working on trust and bonding with him, hes kinda on the wild, independent side. oh, and if it matters, the babies are clipped the big ones are not.
thanks!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

simply by putting him on longer sleep hours


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The most effective hormone reduction technique is the long nights treatment - make sure he gets 12 to 14 hours of continuous darkness every night for at least a week. It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to dark enough to seem like night. 

You might want to get Max clipped if he isn't clipped already. A bird that's aggressive when it's flighted will often have an attitude adjustment when it's clipped. At the very least, it'll make it harder for him to travel over to the other birds to attack them.


----------



## jimnfran (May 31, 2011)

thanks all for the replies, clipping wings and longer bedtime. sounds simple. Im hesitant to clip him, will trimming just a bit off be as effective? if clipping him will knock him off his high horse, then we will consider it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A big reduction in flight power will probably be more effective than a small one. A proper clip leaves the bird with the ability to glide to a landing instead of falling like a rock, and cockatiels are strong fliers so many can still fly even when fully clipped. But clipping does reduce their speed and distance capabilities, and makes them work harder to go a short distance.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree with the clipping .. it certainly has stemmed the attitude problems my boy previously had. He still is moody at times but nowhere near as much as when he was flighted.

It will also give the other birds a chance to get away if he does get close enough to attack.


----------



## jimnfran (May 31, 2011)

every time i have to chase them down(the 2 that are flighted) im always laughing and jokingly threatening them that "MAMAS GONNA GIVE YOU A HAIR CUT!!!) but seriously, i know they should both be clipped, and the pros and cons list is very long, but if i can avoid it, im gonna try. i wouldnt cut my dogs leg off because he runs away, you know? I want to just take them-the wings- down a bit, but J doesnt want to cut them at all. we have dogs and one of them is intent on eating one of them i think. and we have a 2 year old grandson who spends a lot of time here, hes dangerous enuf, and i would hate to step on one getting under my feet. At the same time, i want them to follow me around and be sorta dependent somewhat on us and also not fly out the **** door. so its a heavy heavy decision. lets hope for the best before we have to go for the worst. he beautiful, his wings are just magnificent looking,, hes such a beautiful bird. 
even tho his bad boy needs it 
so far its only the cage, hes not zoning in on them from afar or at feeding time.


----------

